# Required ICD 10 proficency test to keep CPC



## Texmexsop1

I just heard from a consulting group (in a webinar) that the AAPC is requiring all current CPC credentialed member to *take a ICD 10 proficency test in order to maintain their current certification as CPC*. Has anyone heard this?


----------



## mitchellde

Yes it is true the details are on the website, it will be availble to take starting October 2012 from what I understand at this time.


----------



## mzgreenthumb731

*Icd-10 proficiency test*



texmexsop said:


> I just heard from a consulting group (in a webinar) that the AAPC is requiring all current CPC credentialed member to *take a ICD 10 proficency test in order to maintain their current certification as CPC*. Has anyone heard this?




Yes, that is true. Last year at the pre conference meeting in Jacksonville, Fla Deb Grinder said that we must pay a fee for the proficiency test (something like $60?) thru the AAPC. We are given two attempts for that fee. IF WE FAIL BOTH TIMES WE LOSE OUR AAPC CERTIFICATION COMPLETELY!!! The whole room was buzzing. I was so blown away by this. I understand it is very important that we learn this new system but to be penalized and lose our entire certification that we worked so hard for if we have trouble with it...I think the AAPC is being very unfair with this requirement.


----------



## tpontillo

Thats amazing the AAPC is requiring this.  Ahima is just requiring extra CEU's for ICD-10


----------



## Errika Jenkins CPC

mzgreenthumb731 said:


> Yes, that is true. Last year at the pre conference meeting in Jacksonville, Fla Deb Grinder said that we must pay a fee for the proficiency test (something like $60?) thru the AAPC. We are given two attempts for that fee. IF WE FAIL BOTH TIMES WE LOSE OUR AAPC CERTIFICATION COMPLETELY!!! The whole room was buzzing. I was so blown away by this. I understand it is very important that we learn this new system but to be penalized and lose our entire certification that we worked so hard for if we have trouble with it...I think the AAPC is being very unfair with this requirement.



The APPC is being fair I believe.  Its an open book format test unproctored that you take online.  The length of the exam is not yet determined.  By requiring an ICD-10-CM proficiency test it makes our certification as CPC that much more valuable.  Its the future of coding, if you can't pass a proficiency exam for the new code sets then you should lose your certification (though I have not heard that particular piece yet).  If you can't code based on current code sets what good is having a CPC certification?

I just took a CMS/AAPC ICD-10 webinar that reccomends not taking the exam until 6 months before implementation as "if you don't use it you lose it".  So we have quite a while to prepare and I don't really think its anything to worry about.  If you passed the initial exam you should be good to go.


----------



## JMeggett

I agree with AAPC requiring this certification.  Half of what we do as coders is ICD-9, and that will cease to exist.  And ICD-10 is astronomically more challenging than ICD-9.  If we don't have complete understanding of how to use ICD-10, we will hold up reimbursement for our employers.   In my mind the hard part won't be our understanding & using ICD-10...it'll be getting our Providers to document thoroughly enough to use it!

Jenna


----------



## pandorarose3

come on seriously we had to pass the exam in the first place to get our certification, it just makes sense to do this as well.  i mean anyone can just pass(or even fake their way through a class) for ceu credits.  what was this exam but a full on way to prove what we can do and that we can do it huh?  and i am sure they will allow another chance, you just have to pay for it just like our credentials.  but if we actually sit down study and prep for this it shouldn't be that hard to pass the exam.


----------



## ruthan

*proficiency test*

I am shocked myself that AAPC is requiring this test and charging $60 for it.  AHIMA is requiring a certain number of CEU's to be obtained in ICD-10, and AHIMA's testing to even get credentialed in my opinion is much harder, and I think AHIMA is doing the right thing.

But taking the test is no big deal however, I do not think there should be a time limit of 1 hour to take the test.  Can you imagine people freezing up because they can only spend one minute per question....we already proved our knowledge in order to get the credential to begin with...


----------



## mitchellde

where did you hear it was 1 hour?  The last I heard the time length has yet to be determined.  Also from what I understand it will be diagnosis only and multiple choice.  What could be easier!  ICD-10 CM honestly is not that hard, You just do not have everything memorized.  It forces you to read everything in order to understand which code to use.  I kind of like it even!


----------



## calibertre@live.com

texmexsop said:


> I just heard from a consulting group (in a webinar) that the AAPC is requiring all current CPC credentialed member to *take a ICD 10 proficency test in order to maintain their current certification as CPC*. Has anyone heard this?


Yes, that is true.  It's an online test, very affordable.  2 chances at passing for the one fee.


----------



## bedwards

This is directly off of the AAPC website under ICD-10 FAQ's:

What is the ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment and is it required?

The ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment is the only step of this roadmap required for all certified AAPC members. You should prepare yourself as you would for other exams or assessments. To ensure employers continue to have confidence in a certified coder's ability to accurately code the current code sets, AAPC certified members will have two years to pass an open-book, online, unproctored assessment.

It will measure your understanding of ICD-10-CM format and structure, groupings and categories of codes, ICD-10-CM official guidelines, and coding concepts.

    Required for AAPC certified coders, recommended for all other coders
    Two (2) years to take and pass the assessment, beginning October 1, 2012 (one year before implementation of ICD-10) and ending September 30, 2014 (one year after implementation)
    75 questions, open-book, online, and unproctored
    Coders will have two (2) attempts at passing for the $60 administration fee
    ICD-10-CM only (ICD-10-PCS will not be covered in the assessment)
    No CEUs given


----------



## NaliniAAPC

Thanks Brenda Edwards for the complete information...

Nalini CPC


----------



## reree

*Study classes*

Will there be any study classes in Tulsa?


----------



## jgf-CPC

I actually feel good about being tested for ICD-10. I can't wait to show my supervisor that I am ready for ICD-10 and anything else they throw at me as a CPC. How hard can a little test be after passing the 5 1/2 hour one we took before? Come on guys be proud of your knowledge and quit your whining. They need us!!!!!!


----------



## Nat

*Icd 10*

We don't need to panic, but prepare.  Just like we did for our first exam.  

The hard part will be to get our physicians to document a much higher level of specificity.  

Take a breath, a class, get a book--whatever you have to in order to insure YOUR success.


----------



## pediatrics

*ICD 10 Test*

I am an AHIMA member and just went through the ICD 10 Academy. While I agree there should be a test on ICD 10, I don't believe your credential should ride on you passing this exam. I think AAPC should have a passing score that is acceptable to them for I-10. But the CPC is geared more towards CPT codes, at least to me.

I really hope that the AAPC will reconsider this for their members. I'm concerned for those folks in a small doctor office who is limited due to funds and/or location to get adequately trained on ICD 10. 

But in the end, you do what you have to do.


----------



## preserene

mitchellde said:


> where did you hear it was 1 hour?  The last I heard the time length has yet to be determined.  Also from what I understand it will be diagnosis only and multiple choice.  What could be easier!  ICD-10 CM honestly is not that hard, You just do not have everything memorized.  It forces you to read everything in order to understand which code to use.  I kind of like it even!



That is encouraging Mitchellde, instead of letting everybody brood over the regualtory norms from AAPC.
All that is needed is the Methodology of Learning ICD-10-
Well, can any one, who has gone through those books and materials, advice or guide those who do not have the reach to those books and materials, like, kind of where/ how to start, or refer to or continue and to how-fast and the method of learning, to be equipped for the exam first and then for application thereafter. 
*Yes many of us can not afford to buy those /materials/seminars or webinars ATALL *especially those who do not have a job to contribute to advance their career.
Which of the library local or on line provide/lend us to go through at our own pace /stipulated time of lending - meaning, staying at home and read the text of ICD 10 systematically as a hard copy or online/ websites.
Yes , if we know how to start and schedule the studies and cross reference etc, from now on, I think it is not going to be Herculian task.
I think this kind of emotional and moral support  would be very helpful to bind us all to stay tuned to the field as a family. we do not want ANY ONE to be let or scratched off.

In a nut shell, how to start from "0'' level money contribution to get to the road of examination?

Can any one start a class free of cast ( say in this forum) regularly from kinderkarten ICD10upto armoring for the exam? It will be a great social service!!!

I feel seniors and experts like Mitchellde could help well.
Thank you.


----------



## jccoder

I personally don't think it is fair to put our hard earned credentials on the line for learning a new system that every coder has to learn.  Learning a new process that is required for our jobs is stressful enough without adding the additional stress of retaking a test--if we passed the test originally and are able to do our jobs to satisfy our employers requirements then why do we have to prove to AAPC that we are still proficient in the coding field??  AHIMA has no requirements for their certified coders be retested! Some of us have been certified in our specialities for 10+ years and now we have to take a test!  I think anyone who has their credentials should be GRANDFATHERED and be able to submit CEU's that pertain to ICD-10 training to maintain their credentials.  We have to have more CEU's than AHIMA anyway, why make it even more difficult?? Our facility is only concerned with AHIMA guidelines since most of the coders are CCS's and the out-patient coders are on their own to figure out what/why this is required.


----------



## bedwards

The proficiency assessment will show our employers that we are qualified to code under what will be the current code set.  There is no way to know if "grandfathered" credentialed coders would have an understanding of ICD-10-CM format or how to accurately use the code set.  The assessment is open book, , online and unproctored; the AAPC is making this as painless as possible for us.  

AHIMA may not require their coders to "retest" but I have heard they will require their members to pay for extra ceu's for ICD-10.

I know as hard as I have worked for my credentials, I want to be able to prove that I am the most knowledgeable that I can be.  The only way to measure our knowledge of ICD-10-CM is by having a proficiency assessment.  

It might be a good thing for all of us to re-read the AAPC's Code of Ethics.  This is my profession and I will continue to hold it to a higher standard.


----------



## LindaEV

I agree with Brenda. I like the fact that I will be able to say that I am certified in ICD-10. We are _certified_ coders, and coding will_ include _ICD-10 come 2013. I understand the requirement and support it. There is plenty of time for us who are not rich to put away a few bucks each month in a piggy bank.

Also, the AAPC has provided the local chapter officers with FREE ICD-10 teaching programs (power points, etc), so if your chapter has not provided anything on ICD-10, just ask or suggest they do. Getting involved in your local chapter is a great way to learn through free or low-cost CEU's. Our chapter has had two ICD-10 based meetings, and will be showing the programs supplied by national as well. We are also considering taking the test as a group.


----------



## bedwards

The ICD-10 proficiency assessment (not a test) as a group:

You would be conducting this in a round table format?  What I mean to say is you would select a date for the assessment and each person would bring their laptop to take it on-line; it would not be a group effort.  However, there could be attendees with a background in another specialty who could offer insight on that specialty.

So, what I am saying is each person will still take their own proficiency assessment.


----------



## pandorarose3

My god reading some of these its just amazing.  I have a feeling those whining the most took the most times at passing, how many times did you have to take the exam before you passed it?  

And to the person who said CPC is just CPT um get your head out of you butt it is for Physician coding not CPT.  What test were you taking??????

I completely agree with the AAPC's ruling that if you don't pass your no longer certified.  I mean seriously do you think physicians will take us seriously if we are not ICD-10 proficient?  NO WAY.

So suck it up and prep people.  As for the expense I know its a lot, and I have to do it all on my own.  I can probably guess that those whining the most can get their employers to pay for their training but yet they whine.  Grow up people the world is changing, we are almost 20 years behind in the coding industry.  We should be PROUD to finally be going on to what other countries have done so YEARS ago.


----------



## Mojo

If you spread the cost of the ICD-10 assessment over the next 14 months, it amounts to less than fifteen cents per day or a buck per week. It seems like a good ROI, to me.

Personally, I'd like to see AAPC raise the passing score required to obtain certification.


----------



## JG24

What many of us as coders are missing (or may not thought of completely) is that ICD-9 will still be used for 18 months to 2 years after ICD-10 goes into effect.  All of the services that our practices have provided to our patients on September 30, 2013 and prior to that are not going to be miraculously paid for at midnight when ICD-10 goes into effect and I have been told that contrary to what CMS anticipates that insurance carries such as Work Comp and MedPay, as well as some of the smaller insurance companies may opt to not convert to ICD-10 due to the cost factor involved which means we will be using two diagnosis code systems for a while.  I recently encountered a coder from California who told me that she has a MedPay carrier (wouldn't tell me which one) that has not updated their CPT or ICD-9 codes in several years which means she has to make sure that the codes she submits to them are from the last year they are using codes from in order to get paid.  Living in a town where there are a lot of local health insurance carriers for different employers, we are going to have to be on our toes for many years to come to make sure we use the right codes so that we don't deal with a lot of denials.  As far as the thought that AAPC is being unfair to require us to re-certify under ICD-10, we should consider the fact that part of our commitment to doing our jobs requires us to be up-to-date and current on the latest changes in the field.


----------



## bedwards

Very well said JG24!


----------



## ithomas14

*Free ICD 10 Training from World Health Organization*

I found this free training on the structure of ICD 10. It is pretty long and takes a while to get through. You can stop and start as much as you would like. It teaches you so much. I feel much more confident when ICD 10 is mandatory. It doesn't teach you enough to take the certification, but you will get a good idea of what ICD 10 is all about. 

http://apps.who.int/classifications/apps/icd/ICD10Training/


----------



## 2000ada236

bedwards said:


> This is directly off of the AAPC website under ICD-10 FAQ's:
> 
> What is the ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment and is it required?
> 
> The ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment is the only step of this roadmap required for all certified AAPC members. You should prepare yourself as you would for other exams or assessments. To ensure employers continue to have confidence in a certified coder's ability to accurately code the current code sets, AAPC certified members will have two years to pass an open-book, online, unproctored assessment.
> 
> It will measure your understanding of ICD-10-CM format and structure, groupings and categories of codes, ICD-10-CM official guidelines, and coding concepts.
> 
> Required for AAPC certified coders, recommended for all other coders
> Two (2) years to take and pass the assessment, beginning October 1, 2012 (one year before implementation of ICD-10) and ending September 30, 2014 (one year after implementation)
> 75 questions, open-book, online, and unproctored
> Coders will have two (2) attempts at passing for the $60 administration fee
> ICD-10-CM only (ICD-10-PCS will not be covered in the assessment)
> No CEUs given




Thanks so much for posting this information!  Very helpful.


----------



## rsheets

mitchellde said:


> where did you hear it was 1 hour?  The last I heard the time length has yet to be determined.  Also from what I understand it will be diagnosis only and multiple choice.  What could be easier!  ICD-10 CM honestly is not that hard, You just do not have everything memorized.  It forces you to read everything in order to understand which code to use.  I kind of like it even!



AAPC has the details on their website.  
*https://www.aapc.com/icd-10/icd-10-proficiency-assessment.aspx*


Really, doesn't sound bad at all.  It is "75 questions, 3.5 hours, open-book, online, unproctored, use any resource available", BTW.


----------



## rblundell

From AAPC Website:

The ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment is the only step of our training plan required for all certified AAPC members (excluding CPPM®, CPCO™, and CIRCC®). You should prepare yourself as you would for other exams or assessments. To ensure employers continue to have confidence in a certified coder's ability to accurately code the current code sets, AAPC certified members will have two years to pass an open-book, online, unproctored assessment.

It will measure your understanding of ICD-10-CM format and structure, groupings and categories of codes, ICD-10-CM official guidelines, and coding concepts.

Required for all AAPC credential holders (excluding CPPM®, CPCO™, and CIRCC®), recommended for all others working with the new code set
Two (2) years to take and pass the assessment, beginning October 1, 2013 (one year before implementation of ICD-10)
and ending September 30, 2015 (one year after implementation)
75 questions, 3.5 hours, open-book, online, unproctored, use any resource available
Coders will have two (2) attempts at passing (reaching an 80% score) over a two year window (Oct 1, 2013 – Sept. 30, 2015) for the $60 administration fee
ICD-10-CM only (ICD-10-PCS will not be covered in the assessment)
No CEUs given


----------



## mhanson1

ithomas14 said:


> I found this free training on the structure of ICD 10. It is pretty long and takes a while to get through. You can stop and start as much as you would like. It teaches you so much. I feel much more confident when ICD 10 is mandatory. It doesn't teach you enough to take the certification, but you will get a good idea of what ICD 10 is all about.
> 
> http://apps.who.int/classifications/apps/icd/ICD10Training/



Just wanted to clarify (because when I started working with ICD-10 I really wasn't aware of the history):
What WHO has put out is the most basic of ICD-10 (world wide). In the USA, for our claims coding, we use the clinical modification (ICD-10-CM), which is different.  But, for basic learning about the structure of ICD-10, this website is helpful. 

Michelle


----------



## ealasaid76

*Preparation for the test*

Hi,  as an Apprentice who has little money for the boot camps, what would you suggest I do to prepare for the test?  Are there books that strictly have the guidelines?  I took the A&P online course for all body systems, by the AAPC.  I do have my packets and can read over those.  Will there be an affordable regional boot camp?  I live in Connecticut, near New Haven.


----------



## sal_harvey@hotmail.com

I have my CPC-H and would like to know if I will be taking the same test as the CPC people? I heard mine will be different. Please reply if you know the answer to my question. Thank you!


----------



## mhanson1

I'm sure AAPC can clarify for you, however, if you had to test on the ICD-9 procedure codes, you will probably be tested on your knowledge of PCS codes for the ICD-10 exam.  
Michelle


----------



## mitchellde

The ICD-10 CM exam is diagnosis only and contains no questions regarding PCS or CPT or HCPC II.  The AAPC has been very clear on this issue.  There is no different exam for the different certifications, outpatient and physician coding rules are the same with respect to the diagnosis.


----------



## tartha

mitchellde said:


> where did you hear it was 1 hour?  The last I heard the time length has yet to be determined.  Also from what I understand it will be diagnosis only and multiple choice.  What could be easier!  ICD-10 CM honestly is not that hard, You just do not have everything memorized.  It forces you to read everything in order to understand which code to use.  I kind of like it even!



Any recommendaions as to how to study and prepare for the new exam.  Books etc....


----------



## mitchellde

A code book and study the guidelines and chapter and subchapter instructions.


----------



## XtrapOL8

mitchellde said:


> where did you hear it was 1 hour?  The last I heard the time length has yet to be determined.  Also from what I understand it will be diagnosis only and multiple choice.  What could be easier!  ICD-10 CM honestly is not that hard, You just do not have everything memorized.  It forces you to read everything in order to understand which code to use.  I kind of like it even!






I think it should be fine if you stick to the general rules and guidelines set forth for ICD-9 coding.


----------



## pandorarose3

the guidelines are VERY similar to ICD 9 so there is one good shining light since we have to use both for at least the first few years in the industry.  Get a copy of the ICD 10 draft its an excellent resource.  I have it and use it as a guide and reference.

To those whom are rooting for AHIMA's requirements.  What does CEU's Prove?????  That you can sit through a webinar?  This exam proves we know what we are doing.  I for one prefer this method.  We say we are the best of the best well we need to prove we are.


----------



## Susan

msweeney76 said:


> Hi,  as an Apprentice who has little money for the boot camps, what would you suggest I do to prepare for the test?  Are there books that strictly have the guidelines?  I took the A&P online course for all body systems, by the AAPC.  I do have my packets and can read over those.  Will there be an affordable regional boot camp?  I live in Connecticut, near New Haven.




Megan;

Look to your local chapter to see what they are doing to help members get ready for ICD-10-CM.  There is a Regional Conference in Baltimore in November that will have an ICD-10-CM track to it that may be more affordable for you.  You can find the agenda on line now under Continuing Education.


----------



## erjones147

Hello, Susan

Eric from the Sacramento boot camp here

For the posters: definitely get to a boot camp if you can afford it, but if you can't I'm sure your local chapter is offering some sort of 2-day training that probably cycles back to the beginning every 3 to 6 months. The test is MUCH MUCH MUCH easier than the CPC and is open-book and only includes Dx codes

I was able to finish in 90 minutes and only had to use the internet once and the guidelines twice.

For those of you in extreme rural areas, I recommend you hammer your guidelines and you should be fine if you have any kind of rule-out ability at all

Finally, TAB YOUR BOOK!!!


----------



## mitchellde

erjones147 said:


> Hello, Susan
> 
> Eric from the Sacramento boot camp here
> 
> For the posters: definitely get to a boot camp if you can afford it, but if you can't I'm sure your local chapter is offering some sort of 2-day training that probably cycles back to the beginning every 3 to 6 months. The test is MUCH MUCH MUCH easier than the CPC and is open-book and only includes Dx codes
> 
> I was able to finish in 90 minutes and only had to use the internet once and the guidelines twice.
> 
> For those of you in extreme rural areas, I recommend you hammer your guidelines and you should be fine if you have any kind of rule-out ability at all
> 
> Finally, TAB YOUR BOOK!!!


How were you able to take the test already?  it is not suppose to be available until Oct 1???


----------



## erjones147

Early access for boot camp attendees, if you purchased the assessment at the same time you bought the boot camp and a specialty training (family practice, in my case)


----------



## pandorarose3

it makes sense for those doing boot camp to get it early, after all look how much they spent hehe.  i for one can't WAIT till October 1st to take my exam.  I am ready to prove my worth


----------



## sdeaton

*Free ICD-10 training*

There are over 25 hours in 36 modules at www.codapedia.com presented by Nancy McGuire, who is an excellent teacher.  You have to register (free) to get access. No CEUs but HEY! it's free ICD-10 training.


----------



## joecorinn

What's the big deal?  I started coding and billing in 1979 when ICD-9 first came out.  We didn't have any seminars or webinars to access for training.  I was just given this big hard cover ICD-9 book & was told to start using it.  I read the guidelines in the book & started coding.  Recently attended a free seminar which very clearly explained the similiarities & differences of the ICD-10 to ICD-9.  As before, I will read the guidelines in the beginning of the book and start coding.  After taking the CPC certification test, taking an online test for proficiency in ICD-10 shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## kmailance

*ICD -10 Proficiency Assessment*

Here  is information  from  AAPC :

All AAPC credential holders (excluding CPPM , CPCO, and CIRCC, , recommended for all others working with the new code set.

Two years to take and pass the assessment, beginning October1,2013 (one year before implementation  of ICD-10) and ending September 30,2015  (one year after implementation)

75 questions ,3.5hours, open-book,  online,   unproctored  , use any resource available

Coders will have two (2) attempts at passing  (reaching  an 80% score) over a two year window (Oct 1, 2013  -  Sept 30, 2015)  for the $60 administration fee

ICD-10-CM only  (ICD-10-PCS will not be covered in the  assessment)

No CEUs given.


Kimberly Mai


----------



## Candice_Fenildo

WOW. Thanks for that TIDBIT Susan Garret!! I am going to share that with my chapter members


Kudos


----------



## mkm1517

*Exam Content*

Question about the content of the proficiency exams:

I understand only Dx codes will be on the exam (no procedure codes) but will there be A&P and med term questions on the exam?  ie: the epiglottis is located in the A) foot B) hand etc or will you just need to be able to determine the best code for the anatomical location?  I have been brushing up on A&P and med term so I'm not asking if I should be studying these areas just if there are specific questions on the exam in these categories.  For the CPC exam they say 10 questions on integumentary, 10 questions on GI, 10 med term, etc.  Is there any sort of format similar to this for the I-10 proficiency exam?


----------



## bedwards

The assessment is to show proficiency with the I10 code set. One of the best things to prepare is know the official coding guidelines. Don't dwell on the breakdown, instead get familiar with the different terms you may have to use to look up in the alpha index and locating the codes in the tabular index.


----------



## pcomaduran

*Percentage*

What is the percentage to pass the ICD-10 test?


----------



## jessica81680@comcast.net

80 percent


----------



## bedwards

First of all-CONGRATULATIONS and welcome to the world of coding!  All CPCs who credentialed prior to the implementation date (10/1/2014) will be required to take the proficiency assessment.  If you took a coding course, your instructor should have shared that with the class.

Congratulations on attending your first chapter meeting!  You will find not only coding information at the meetings, but also a network of fellow coders and many coders connect with future employers as well. 
As far as the differences in ICD-9-CM to ICD-10-CM-the newer coders are at an advantage because you do not need to reprogram your thought process when coding. 

While you are "new" to our coding profession, you need to realize that many of us have been certified coders for a number of years.  The certification we all hold indicates that we are proficient in CPT-4 and ICD-9-CM.  The proficiency assessment will show that coders are also proficient in ICD10.  There are costs associated with an on-line assessment; I can assure you the intent of AAPC is NOT to line their pockets.  It is to offer the most affordable method of showing our proficiency with the new code set.  AHIMA, the other nationally recognized coding organization, will require additional CEUs for their members to show their proficiency.

If you attend a Code Set Training, you will see that we do emphasize exactly the points you are making-break the education into small, digestible pieces, don't overwhelm with sheer volume.

AAPC membership is not limited to certified members and that is why there is a discrepancy in total number of members vs. certified members.

As you can see, I am very passionate about my coding career and AAPC.  I have been a member for 15 years and have seen this company grow into the number 1 coding organization that it is.  I know there is a cost to operating any business and I also know that AAPC wants to keep things affordable to the members.  

I hope you will find your association with AAPC and your local chapter as rewarding and fulfilling as I have.  If you are at either of the regional conferences or national conference next April, I would love to meet you!


----------



## pandorarose3

Hey I would rather take a test that gives complete proof that I know ICD 10, CEU's DON'T show that you know the material just that you did complete the courses.  

As for the money, the AAPC does a lot for us whom are members that NO ONE see's because its behind the scenes, I have had the privilege to benefit from this over the last year.  

I for one again state I am in great support of this idea to test us and as for losing our credentials if we fail.  We have proven ourselves with the current Coding Sets, we SHOULD have to prove ourselves with the new coding set.  After all we are only as good as what we know for the current correct coding of claims.


----------



## joecorinn

I have no issue with having to take the ICD-10 proficiency test.  However, since we take the time to obtain the CEU's necessary to maintain our credentials, pay the yearly membership fee and also work at our jobs which can involve working more than 40 hours per week, it would be nice to be able to take the test the first time at no charge.  Then if we don't pass, assess a charge for taking it again.

The implementation of ICD-10 has become a cash cow for a lot of organizations.  The costs for us to attend training boot-camps, webinars, seminars,  purchasing training books, etc., are hundreds of dollars.  Are these high costs really necessary?  Basic ICD-10 training is necessary, but the costs of all these "training sessions and learning tools" are extremely excessive.

There has been too much hype put out for us to pay high dollars to obtain training regarding this transition.  I recently attended a free 1 1/2 hour MLN webinar on ICD-10 Basics.  It was very informative.  That webiner, along with studying the ICD-10 guidelines, should help to pass the test.

If you're good with ICD-9 now, and do your homework on ICD-10, then you will be good in the future.


----------



## Pam Brooks

As someone who has spent the last four years gearing up for ICD-10, I have to say that I do understand everyone's frustration regarding the money spent as we implement this transition. However, I hope that you all think of your certifications as proof of your professional expertise, and consider the administrative costs as well as the operational costs of such an immense project as being not only necessary but reasonable. I do understand that it's a financial burden for unemployed coders, or those who work for practices who choose not to assist their coders with education. However, I'm also surprised to learn how many of these coders do not take advantage of their local chapters, where they can learn and network at the same time. Our chapter asks for a $10.00 fee to cover the luncheon and room, but the last three out-of-town chapter meetings I attended (no lunch) were absolutely free. And there were fewer than 20 people attending each of those three meetings. It's hard for me to understand why more coders don't take advantage of this resource and then complain about training costs. 

Let's think about other industries--your car mechanic has to attend training (not free) to keep up to date on the new technology that rolls off the assembly line each year new models are introduced. We certainly want our cars to be safe and reliable, so wouldn't we expect our mechanics to know what they're doing?

Also in healthcare, clinicians have to stay up to date on new technology, new care models and changes in healthcare delivery. This ongoing training (again, not free) is essential to continue to provide quality care. 
It escapes me why we cannot seem to see the value of our CPC certifications in the very same way we respect the knowledge and experience in other fields. I am not so entitled that I think the AAPC should provide me with everything necessary to maintain my very own job. It is my responsibility to insure that I take care of myself and my career. I need to do this, plain and simple. 

With that, I certainly cannot and will not complain about the relatively small amount of cash I have to spend to retain my expertise in my chosen field. It would be a lot more costly for me to lose my job or to become unemployable.


----------



## tlr1224

*Unfair?*

How are you going to prove you know your I-10 without being certified? I was told that the test would be 2.5 hours and 75 questions. I, however, don't know that to be true. There's still a lot of time to change things.


----------



## JEGNASH

*Icd -10*

Is there any new news anywhere regarding this exam and cost, when and how?


----------



## Candice_Fenildo

The ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment is the only step of our training plan required for all certified AAPC members (excluding CPPM®, CPCO™, and CIRCC®). You should prepare yourself as you would for other exams or assessments. To ensure employers continue to have confidence in a certified coder's ability to accurately code the current code sets, AAPC certified members will have two years to pass an open-book, online, unproctored assessment. 
It will measure your understanding of ICD-10-CM format and structure, groupings and categories of codes, ICD-10-CM official guidelines, and coding concepts. 

Required for all AAPC credential holders (excluding CPPM®, CPCO™, and CIRCC®), recommended for all others working with the new code set
Two (2) years to take and pass the assessment, beginning October 1, 2013 (one year before implementation of ICD-10) and ending September 30, 2015 (one year after implementation)
75 questions, 3.5 hours, open-book, online, unproctored, use any resource available
Coders will have two (2) attempts at passing (reaching an 80% score) over a two year window (Oct 1, 2013 – Sept. 30, 2015) for the $60 administration fee
ICD-10-CM only (ICD-10-PCS will not be covered in the assessment)
No CEUs given


----------



## klursky

*Icd-10*

I am a newly credentialed CPC-H, however I do not “code” with ICD-9. I am not required to be CPC-H certified for my job, I strictly to work with the charge master & all the clinical departments to ensure they are using the appropriate CPT codes for the procedures that are performed and that they understand the use of the CPT codes. I believe in being certified for what I do & keeping up my CEU's, it helps me understand the use of each CPT codes & rules myself & helps me guide the clinical departments better. So to hear that I will lose my credentials if I do not pass the ICD-10 proficiency test with the two attempts actually sucks with the time and effort I put in to be CPC-H certified. I understand that this is unproctored & can use any tool available, but I will admit I am that person that would like to just take the CEU classes for the ICD-10 since I don't actually code.


----------



## bedwards

The CPC-H credential is for hospital services, not facility side. Therefore, being ICD10 proficient is required. You can do it!!!


----------



## mkm1517

klursky - no where does AAPC say you will lose your credential if you do not pass in 2 tries. You'd just have to pay another $60 for 2 more tries. I have not seen a limit as to how many times you can pay the fee to test.


----------



## klursky

Thanks, mkm1517! I thought I saw in a post somewhere here saying that you did. Makes me feel better that it's not true.


----------



## mkm1517

I saw someone post that on here back in 2010 but I think that person was just misinterpreting.  I would think if there was a limit AAPC would have it written on the I-10 testing info page.


----------



## dlharris

*Will we get a document or something*

After we pass our ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment will we receive some type of document from AAPC that states we passed it   -  so that we have something to prove to our employer that we passed it.

I am looking forward to growing further


----------



## dlharris

*Taking the test as a group*

On this thread back on 7/13/2011  someone was speaking about their chapter possibly taking the test as a group

How will that work -  And is that okay?  How would you know which coders really knew the correct answers, or whether they just chose the answer that most of the group thought was correct?


----------



## rsheets

dlharris said:


> On this thread back on 7/13/2011  someone was speaking about their chapter possibly taking the test as a group
> 
> How will that work -  And is that okay?  How would you know which coders really knew the correct answers, or whether they just chose the answer that most of the group thought was correct?



No, I don't think that is okay!  What possible purpose is there in passing an exam if you do it by sitting in a room full of other people who are giving you the answers?  It doesn't show that you are proficient at ICD-10.  

I'm sure the intent is that each person taking the assessment be assessed on an individual basis.  I know it says "use any resource available" but I doubt if they meant other people can give you the answers.


----------



## dlharris

*I agree with you*

I agree with you - shouldn't be taken as a group. Each person needs to take assessment by themselves using their books, etc.
Just read that older message on here and it didn't seem right to me either.


----------



## pandorarose3

I agree with you both, it doesn't prove what you as an individual knows.  Some people might have taken the boot camps or might have studied up on it more than others.  Which makes it worthless then cause here you have your certificate saying 'Yes I know ICD 10' but when someone asks you and you have no one to turn back to ask what is the answer.  Then this whole things becomes invalid and we are looked down upon as not knowing anything.


----------



## erjones147

All AAPC certified coders are required to pass the ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment sometime between October 1, 2013 and September 30, 2015 *to maintain their credential(s)* and validate their knowledge of the ICD-10-CM code set. 

https://www.aapc.com/icd-10/icd-10-proficiency-prep.aspx


----------



## erjones147

https://www.aapc.com/icd-10/icd-10-proficiency-prep.aspx

All AAPC certified coders are required to pass the ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment sometime between October 1, 2013 and September 30, 2015 *to maintain their credential(s)* and validate their knowledge of the ICD-10-CM code set

Saw some recent posts that implied that the proficiency assessment wasn't required. It is, and there's a time limit


----------



## jmcpolin

mitchellde said:


> where did you hear it was 1 hour?  The last I heard the time length has yet to be determined.  Also from what I understand it will be diagnosis only and multiple choice.  What could be easier!  ICD-10 CM honestly is not that hard, You just do not have everything memorized.  It forces you to read everything in order to understand which code to use.  I kind of like it even!




The test is 3 1/2 hours and I agree with you Debra, it is the same search concept as ICD-9 just more specific choices.  It is not as scary ans they have made it out to be.


----------



## dlharris

*will we get something to give our employers*

Will get a certificate or something to give to our employers to prove that we have passed the ICD-10 assessment test?


----------



## jmcpolin

Yes it will say that you passed and that you are ICD-10 proficient.


----------

